# Tipper Retires From The Pond Today ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

There has been a very, very small white duck at the local pond for the past almost
10 years that I have been going there each day. I named him Tipper because of the
small black spot he has on the tip of his bill.

Over the years I discovered that Tipper can and does fly very well and usually
has a Mallard drake or two that he hangs out with. Tipper has left for a couple
of days several times in the past years and has always returned. The first time
he disappeared, I worried myself sick that something had happened to him. Then
a couple of days later he is back with his Mallard buddy, and I see the two of them
flying in and landing on the pond. Knowing that Tipper really could fly greatly
eased my mind. Still, he is one of "mine", and I'm always on the lookout for
his welfare.

About 6 weeks ago I noticed that Tipper had something that looked like a wart
but very red in color growing on one side of his head. It didn't look infected or
anything .. just an abnormal reddish colored growth that didn't seem to bother
him in the least (and I don't think it does bother him at all).

About two weeks ago, I started noticing that there was just something "off"
with Tipper .. he wasn't acting as he normally had and had started staying
by himself as opposed to with his Mallard buddy or buddies. Still, there didn't
seem to be anything really wrong with him.

Today Tipper was on the sidewalk on the little wooden piece that goes over
the spillway and was just sitting there. I thought his crop looked a bit
distended so hot footed it over for a closer look. He didn't even know I was
within six inches of him. I said "Tipper, what's up? .. you don't look right".
He didn't move, didn't blink .. nothing. I put my hand up within an inch of
his right eye and moved it up and down .. nothing .. no reaction. Did the
same on his left side .. this time he acted startled and took a step backwards
which made him fall off the little bridge and into the spillway. I then knew
that he was having some serious problems and made a grab for him. As
soon as he felt my touch, he dived and hauled a** out into the pond.

That was a definite "awww s**t" as I knew he wouldn't come back out for a good
while. I left and went to the grocery store, then went home and stewed about
things until about an hour had passed and then went back to the pond. Tipper
was out again but over on the other side and cautiously stretching his neck
out to reach down and get a drink of water. I grabbed my short net and headed
for Tipper. Again, he didn't see me, didn't hear me .. nothing. I was easily
able to put the net over him, scoop him up, and head for home.

It's now obvious that he is completely blind in one eye and if not blind then very
vision impaired in the other and deaf as a board. I can't even begin to believe that
he survived in this condition for at least several weeks. Pretty amazing.

Anyway, Tipper is now safe and has been permanently retired from the pond.
I will have him here with me for a bit to assess just what all is going on with
him and then transfer him to my friend, Kiem, who will be his permanent
retirement home.

This is kind of like the end of an era for me, Tipper, and the duck pond .. He was
the last of the really old ones still there. The next oldest ones are the "ducklings"
that are now six years old.

Tipper: http://www.rims.net/2006Feb25/target13.html

Terry​


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What an excellent outcome for a very sweet bird! Well done, Terry! Tipper had a full long life and will now have the extra TLC so he can enjoy his old age. How long do Pekins live? Since he is so small, could he possibly be a cross with a call duck?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, Terri! Pekins have been known to live well into their teens and perhaps even approaching 20. The oldest one that I personally know of was about 14 when he passed.

Tipper could well be a cross with a Call Duck. He is a little too big to be pure Call but definitely way, way too small to be a Pekin. As you can see in the picture, he is smaller than the Mallards.

Terry


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Is the duck next to tipper a call duck?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

stach_n_flash said:


> Is the duck next to tipper a call duck?



Hi Michael,

Good to see you on the board! Tipper is the white duck .. the one in the middle is a male Mallard and the one on the right is a female Mallard. Call Ducks are smaller than Tipper and the Mallards by quite a bit.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I am so glad you were able to catch Tipper, Terry! He reminds me so much (natch!) of Mr. Flapper, so he has a special spot in my heart! 

I sure wish him the very best and hope he continues to live a much longer life.

Please let us know how he does and what might be his problem(s)...

HUGS TO ALL


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Feather,

It is heartwarming to know that you know when your babies aren't doing well.

I am glad that he is safe from harm. Is the red spot still there? 

Feather


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

All three of them in the pic are darlings.
I am so glad you were able to catch Tipper and he has a second chance.
Any ideas of what could be wrong with him?

Reti


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Terry,

So glad due to your observations of Tipper over the years, you were able to notice he wasn't quite right and able to rescue him when he started feeling worse.....poor guy!

Hope you will be able to figure out what's wrong and hopefully he'll get well and enjoy a nice retirement.

Another good job, Terry!

Linda


----------



## cats6birds4 (Oct 4, 2003)

Oh Terry, I'm sorry that Tipper had to leave the pond, but happy you were able to take him home. He is safe and in good hands for sure! I remember Tipper from when we were down there last time. Such a cute little guy! How lucky those ducks are that they have you to watch out for them. 

Beth


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments. The red growth is definitely still there. I'll get some pictures of it today and post them. Beth actually saw Tipper in person and also noticed the red growth. I don't think it has changed in size since I first noticed it, but perhaps Beth will notice some difference when I get the pictures up. I honestly don't think there is anything wrong with Tipper aside from old age resulting in the lost eyesight and failed hearing.

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> I honestly don't think there is anything wrong with Tipper aside from old age resulting in the lost eyesight and failed hearing.
> 
> Terry


Thats good to hear. Hope he still has a few good years with the proper care he's getting.

Reti


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Tipper is lucky to have someone watch over him and provide for his safety.

I don't know what a call duck is but at my duck "pond" there is a white Aylesbury duck that I call Fatty. Her mate is a mallard and some of their offspring are white. They are half her size but the "mallard" giveaway is those two curly feathers on the back. When they were ducklings they were (in each case) the only yellow one in the brood.

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh, that is quite a huggible trio!  

I'm glad you caught Tipper and that he is now guaranteed a safe, happy and peaceful life, peaceful, abd I hope he has many more years.

Thank you for watching over Tipper and taking care of his forever needs.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Wishing Tipper a happy retirement from the pond!

How lucky he is to have had you looking out for him all these years to know when something was wrong with his health.

May he still have many more years in his permanent home.

Lindi


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

That's great. Ducks are so cool. You're a saint.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, everyone. Tipper was a bit agitated and disoriented today but had settled down by late afternoon. I'm sure he's wondering just what the heck happened to him. I have him and Belinda, the blind female duck, together. They bumped into one another a couple of times and pretty much freaked out but have gotten things pretty well together at this point.

Terry


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

May God bless little Tipper, & may God bless you, Terry, for being there for him.

Phyll


----------

